# Looking for high schools & Community Colleges with printing programs



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

*Does anyone know of any California Middle or High Schools or Community Colleges that have screen printing or offset lithography programs? *

I run the Industrial & Technology Education competition at the California State Fair with a dwindling screen printing division. I'm trying to save the printmaking division from being eliminated by management.

The competition is open to students in grades 7 to Community College.

Any info will help, especially contact info.


----------



## snarley (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Michelle

Here is a link to the Ventura County Regional Occupational Program. They have a Screen Printing Program that is open to High School Students. I hope this helps and good luck.

http://www.venturacountyrop.com/html/rop/Roptitlepage.html

Bill m


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks so much, I will contact them today.


----------

